# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 June 2012)

Good evening and welcome to the July 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The July 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro  provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in  currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in  real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy  what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the  competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Saturday, June 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition  but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet  qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs!  Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## drillinto (24 June 2012)

AAC


----------



## springhill (24 June 2012)

RFL thanks


----------



## burglar (24 June 2012)

PRE Pacrim Energy, Post consolidation!
Thanks Joe


----------



## springhill (24 June 2012)

burglar said:


> PRE Pacrim Energy, Post consolidation!
> Thanks Joe




Won't it be RCF by then? May show as invalid if Joe enters PRE


----------



## CanOz (25 June 2012)

GUF please!


----------



## jancha (25 June 2012)

RNU Thanks


----------



## Iggy_Pop (25 June 2012)

PEN

Thanks


----------



## explod (25 June 2012)

AYN

thanks Joe


----------



## basilio (25 June 2012)

EXE  thanks joe


----------



## odds-on (25 June 2012)

TGA please Joe.


----------



## pixel (25 June 2012)

I'll try TON 
Thanks Joe.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 June 2012)

FXJ thanks Joe.

gg


----------



## reeftip (25 June 2012)

CNQ thanks Joe


----------



## burglar (25 June 2012)

springhill said:


> Won't it be RCF by then? May show as invalid if Joe enters PRE




Well picked up, springhill!! :


----------



## tigerboi (25 June 2012)

TOL thx joe hoping it starts at $3.75 ish when its a massive buy sub $3b MC...tb


----------



## namrog (26 June 2012)

GXY please...


----------



## Purple XS2 (26 June 2012)

*AHZ*

Tx Joe


----------



## Muschu (26 June 2012)

CPL please Joe..... Bit like a Lotto ticket these days


----------



## So_Cynical (26 June 2012)

*BPT* - Beach

Looking for oil to rebound and for the shale gas results to keep coming.


----------



## mr. jeff (27 June 2012)

SUR please Joe.

Thanks.


----------



## skc (27 June 2012)

EBT

(Random trivia of the day - EBT also stands for Electronic Benefit Transfers - which is casically the new very of the food stamps in the US).


----------



## Buckfont (27 June 2012)

IDL, Industrea, thanks Joe


----------



## Kremmen (28 June 2012)

I'll stick with FMS and see if they can rise from the shackles of weird Russian legal action this month.


----------



## herzy (28 June 2012)

TIS please Joe!


----------



## robusta (28 June 2012)

PHK again please Joe


----------



## Klogg (28 June 2012)

IDC plz


----------



## Chasero (28 June 2012)

AXE thanks


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 June 2012)

Shaping up to be another awful month on the Aussie exchange, so I'll stick with strength.

AGI 

Thanks.


----------



## Sdajii (28 June 2012)

EMR

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## rcm617 (28 June 2012)

BUR, thanks Joe.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 June 2012)

RRS for this month ,thanks Joe.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (28 June 2012)

*NMR* is having a end of month run so we will give it another whirl thanks Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (28 June 2012)

*SGP *thanks Joe. Been trading this beggar hard for the last three months. Keeps jumping up and down like a kid in a jumping castle. Opportunities like the office xmas parties of old.


----------



## Crom (30 June 2012)

MYG again thanks Joe.  Only a matter of time for this great Goldie!


----------



## Miner (30 June 2012)

IGR for me please 

Thanks Joe


----------



## Vader (30 June 2012)

GMR - GOLDEN RIM RESOURCES. Thanks.


----------



## bathuu (30 June 2012)

DRG please


----------



## craigj (30 June 2012)

mzi   thanks joe


----------



## barney (30 June 2012)

Iggy_Pop said:


> PEN
> 
> Thanks




Hope you're right Iggy

I'll go with *BNR* thanks Joe which looks a little oversold relative to its current prospects


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 June 2012)

g o r


----------

